# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  راهنمای جامع اخذ دیپلم مجدد برای فارغ التحصیلان

## _Joseph_

*سلام،سلام
در این تاپیک میخوام کامل براتون شرح بدم که برای اخذ دیپلم مجدد رشته مغایر چه کارهایی و چه مدارکی نیاز دارید و به کدام بخش ها باید مراجعه کنید.**


**اول از همه چند سوال عمومی
*
*دیپلم مجدد چیست؟
**دیپلم مجدد مدرکی است که در هر رشته ای که مایل باشید میتوانید با امتحان دادن دروس اخر سال دبیرستان همان رشته ان را اخذ کنید.

اگر دیپلم داریم در نظام قدیم و یا جدید میتوانیم در همان رشته دوباره دیپلم بگیریم؟
خیر . شما در یک رشته نمی توانید دوبار دیپلم بگیرید . در هر رشته صرفا یکبار دیپلم صادر میشود . چه نظام قدیم باشید چه نظام جدید . اما میتوانید ترمیم نمره کنید.
*
*تفاوت ترمیم نمره با دیپلم مجدد در چیست؟
**ترمیم نمره برای هر درس یا همه دروس دیپلم شما صادر میشود و فقط یکبار هم امکان پذیر است و فقط هم برای کنکور صورت میگیرد و برای سازمان سنجش ارسال میشود. اما دیپلم مجدد یعنی شما در رشته ای که مدرک ندارید دروسش را امتحان داده و مدرک آن رشته را اخذ میکنید و هم ریز نمرات صادر میشود و هم برای سنجش و کنکور میتوانید استفاده کنید
*
*آیا میتوانم تطابق دروس بدهم و فقط دروس مغایر را شرکت کنم؟
**خیر شما باید تمام دروس ان رشته را یکباره و یا در چند نوبت امتحان شرکت کنید و تطبیق نمره از دیپلم برای دروس مشترک صورت نمیپذیرد
*
*آیا بعد از اخذ دیپلم مجدد میتوانم برای ترمیم نمرات ان دیپلم جدید اقدام کنم؟
**بلی ، شما بعد از اخذ دیپلم و گرفتن نمره قبولی در دروس  در رشته ای که مد نظر دارید میتوانید یکبار برای ترمیم نمراتی که نمره شان باب میل شما نیست اقدام کنید. توجه نمایید ترمیم نمره فقط یکبار برای هر درس امکان پذیر است 
*
*آیا میتوانم در اخذ دیپلم مجدد تمام واحد های درسی رو یا قسمتی از انها را امتحان دهم؟
**بلی، شما میتوانید در یک نوبت همه دروس و یا دروسی که مد نظر دارید را امتحان شرکت کنید. 
*
*اگر در فرایند امتحان گیری موفق به اخذ نمره قبولی نشویم و به اصطلاح تجدید شویم میتوانیم دوباره امتحان شرکت کنیم؟ چند بار این امکان پذیر است؟
**بلی ، شما تا زمانیکه پاس نشده اید میتوانید هر چند بار که خواستید امتحان بدهید تا قبول شوید. ولی زمانیکه پاس شدید اما نمره پایینی کسب کردید فقط یکبار میتوانید دوباره ترمیم کنید .
*
*آیا بعد از اخذ دیپلم مجدد . دیپلم قبلی که داریم باطل میشود؟
**خیر ، شما دیپلم قبلی تان حفظ میشه و کاملا هم معتبره و میتوانید ازش استفاده کنید. فقط دیپلم جدید هم دریافت میکنید . و دو دیپلمه میشوید اصطلاحا 
*
*آیا برای اخذ دیپلم مجدد نمره مستمر نیز موثر است یا نه؟
**دو جور مدرسه وجود دارد ، یکی ش مدرسه بزرگسالان است و دیگری مجازی راه دور - اگر شما بزرگسالان برید میتوانید کلاس هم بردارید و هفته ایی یکی دو ساعت{ طبق گفته مسئول امتحانات اموزش پرورش} کلاس داشته باشید و نمره مستمر دریافت کنید.
اما اگر نمی خواهید کلاس داشته باشید میتوانید راه دور مجازی را انتخاب کنید و فقط برای امتحانات نهایی شرکت کنید* 

*درباره سوال و پاسخ بالا فرق مستمر و کتبی نهایی در چیست؟ 
**فرقشان در هیچ است  ببینید اگر شما نیاز دارید به نمره مستمر برای کمکی که قبول شوید و احساس میکنید که از نمره نهایی نمیتوانید پاس بشوید میتوانید که بزرگسال برید و نمره مستمری که میدن { معمولا هم نمره بالایی میدن} به شما کمک کنه تا پاس بشید. اصطلاحا نمره کل شما رو ببره بالاتر
*
*آیا نمره کل در کنکور ملاک است یا نهایی؟
**خیر فقط نمره نهایی کتبی شما فقط در کنکور ملاک است و شما نمره مستمر و نمره نهایی که میانگین اش میشود نمره کل در نمره کل دیپلم شما موثر است و اگر برای کنکور دیپلم مجدد میگیرید بهتر است که همان نهایی را بچسبید و هزینه الکی برای کلاس نکنید. چرا که نمره کل در کنکور موثر نیست و نهایی کتبی موثر است

**آیا برای اخذ دیپلم مجدد باید پایان خدمت داشته باشی؟
**لزوما خیر ، اما نباید مشمول خدمت باشید . یعنی یا باید معافیت موقت و دائم داشته باشید و یا پایان خدمت سربازی
*
*خب تقریبا هر سوالی که فکر میکردم به ذهنتان میرسد را توضیح دادم باز اگر سوالی بود میتونید بپرسید اگر بلد بودم جواب میدهم /:
بریم سر وقت اقدامات لازم و ببینیم چی کار باید بکنید.
*
*ببینید عزیزان شما یا نظام فعلی جدید هستید که میشه 3-3-6 یا نظام ترمی واحدی- سالی واحدی که همون نظام سابق میشه و مدرک سوم دبیرستان { دیپلم} و پیش دانشگاهی دارید 
برای اخذ دیپلم مجدد نظام جدید شما فقط باید بریم بخش امتحانات آموزش پرورش و درخواست بدید و بعدشم مدرک اصل و کپی دیپلم نظام جدیدتان را ببرید و از مدرسه ریز نمرات را دریافت کنید. و تمام. میروید امتحاناتش را شرکت میکنید.

اما اگر نظام سابق هستید و پیش دانشگاهی خوانده اید یکم باید مراحل بیشتری رو طی کنید. حتی برای ترمیم نمره هم باید این مراحل را طی کنید.
شما باید مدارک پیش دانشگاهی و سوم دبیرستانتان را تطبیق بزنید.*
*یعنی چی ؟* 
*یعنی ادبیات پیش دانشگاهی و سوم دبیرستان شما که هر دو نهایی بود  تطبیق میخوره با ادبیات دوازدهم رشته ای که میخواهید امتحان بدهید.
ریاضی همچنین 
دینی همچنین
و 
...*
*برای این کار چه مدارکی مورد نیاز است ؟
**مدارک زیر طبق تصویر فرم زیر مورد نیاز است 
*

*1-فرم درخواست 
2-کپی شناسنامه تمام صفحات
3-کپی کارت ملی
4-اصل و کپی اخرین وضعیت تحصیلی که میشود پیش دانشگاهی شما + کارنامه تمبر دارد پیش دانشگاهی شما به انضمام مهر پیش دانشگاهی که در آن درس خوانده اید 
5-کارنامه های نیم سال و کپی کارنامه های دفتر امتحانات دوره های تحصیلی : این را باید برید از مدرسه ای که در ان تحصیل کرده اید دفتر امتحاناتش رو بگیرید و با مهر و تمبر مدرسه بیارید برای بخش امتحانات اداره آموزش و پرورش .
6-اصل و کپی کارنامه فارغ التحصیلی و گواهی دیپلم برای فارغ التحصیلان متوسطه و متقاضیان تطبیق پیش دانشگاهی :  یک کارنامه فارغ التحصیلی در پرونده شما هست که نمرات دوم و سوم و پیش دانشگاهی شما را یکجا دارد . هم مستمر و هم نهایی به همراه تمبر و مهر اداره و مدرسه . اگر هم چنین چیزی را موجود ندارید میتوانید از مدرسه ای که از ان فارغ التحصیل شده اید اخذ و پرینت بگیرید 
7- شماره تلفن منزل و همراه
**8- 150/000 تومان پول نقد برای تطبیق دیپلم . لازم به ذکر است این هزینه فقط برای تطبیق است و هزینه هر امتحان جدا و در مدرسه دریافت خواهد شد هنگام ثبت نام 
*
*این هفت مورد را برای تطبیق نیاز دارید 
بعد از آن که تطبیق خورد و از این مرحله گذشتید برای  شما یک عدد پرونده دوازدهم رشته ای که میخواهید دیپلم مجدد بگیرید تشکیل میشود.
بعد از تشکیل پرونده شما هر وقت که خواستید میتوانید به مدرسه بزرگسال و یا اموزش دور مجازی مراجعه میکنید و ثبت نام شما انجام میپذیرد و برنامه امتحانات به شما داده میشود برای شرکت در امتحانات نهایی .

لازم به ذکر است امتحانات نهایی در نوبت : خرداد-شهریور-دی برگزار میشوند

سوال؟
آیا برای اخذ دیپلم مجدد باید به شهری که د ان فارغ التحصیل شده ایم مراجعه کنیم؟
بلی، شما باید برای تطبیق دروس مدارک را داشته باشید و این مدارک در مدرسه ای است که از ان فارغ التحصیل شده اید . و اموزش و پرورشی که برای شما دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی صادر کرده است . پس بلی باید به شهر مورد نظر مراجعه کنید برای تطبیق مدارک

سوال دوم؟
آیا برای امتحانات هم باید به شهری برویم که در ان فارغ التحصیل شده ایم؟
خیر، شما فقط برای تطبیق نیاز هست که به شهری که فارغ التحصیل شده اید مراجه کنید . بعد از تطبیق و تشکیل پرونده برای امتحانات شما هر وقت و هر جایی که دوست داشتید میتوانید ثبت نام کنید. شما میتوانید امروز تطبیق بزنید و سال بعد بروید امتحانات شرکت کنید. و یا حتی شهر دیگر بروید و امتحان بدهید.

سوال3؟
هزینه های ترمیم نمره و دیپلم مجدد چقدر است؟؟
غیر از هزینه تطبیق که بالاتر گفته شد 150/000 تومان هست برای دیپلم مجدد و تطبیق نظام قدیم به جدید 
برای هزینه ترمیم نمره شما مبلغ 50000 تومان شهریه ثابت پرداخت میکنید. و هر واحد امتحانی نیز هزینه ای بالغ بر 45000 تومان پرداخت خواهید کرد 
برای دیپلم مجدد هزینه شهریه ثابت 90000 تومان و هزینه هر واحد امتحانی 45000 تومان خواهد بود.

موفق و موید باشید*  :Y (454):

----------


## کشلات

آقا من دیپلمم رو سال ۸۵ گرفتم.....اون موقع فقط سوم دبیرستان نهایی بود.....پیش دانشگاهی نهایی نبود.....حالا باید چیکار کنم؟

----------


## elhameli

> *سلام،سلام
> در این تاپیک میخوام کامل براتون شرح بدم که برای اخذ دیپلم مجدد رشته مغایر چه کارهایی و چه مدارکی نیاز دارید و به کدام بخش ها باید مراجعه کنید.**
> 
> 
> **اول از همه چند سوال عمومی
> *
> *دیپلم مجدد چیست؟
> **دیپلم مجدد مدرکی است که در هر رشته ای که مایل باشید میتوانید با امتحان دادن دروس اخر سال دبیرستان همان رشته ان را اخذ کنید.
> 
> ...


سلام،
 این اطلاعات جدید هست یا از قدیم همینطوری بوده ؟؟
نظام قدیم که بخواد دیپلم نظام جدید بگیره چه نیازی به تطبیق داره ؟؟ باید همه درس های نهایی رو مجدد امتحان بده ؟؟
تطبیق دروس نظام قدیم در نظام جدید، برای گرفتن در دیپلم همسان با نظام قدیم هست ؟؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام،
>  این اطلاعات جدید هست یا از قدیم همینطوری بوده ؟؟
> نظام قدیم که بخواد دیپلم نظام جدید بگیره چه نیازی تطبیق داره ؟؟ باید همه درس های نهایی رو مجدد امتحان بده ؟؟
> تطبیق دروس نظام قدیم در نظام جدید، برای گرفتن در دیپلم همسان با نظام قدیم هست ؟؟


*اطلاعات آپدیت امروز هستش و من حدودا 3 ساعت میشه از اداره آموزش و پرورش اومدم خونه .*

----------


## _Joseph_

> آقا من دیپلمم رو سال ۸۵ گرفتم.....اون موقع فقط سوم دبیرستان نهایی بود.....پیش دانشگاهی نهایی نبود.....حالا باید چیکار کنم؟


*ایرادی ندارد همون رو تطبیق میزنن و امتحان میدید.
پیش دانشگاهی رو هم فک کنم نیاز باشه چون اخرین مدرک تحصیلیتون محسوب میشه
 البته اگر بخواهید بدون دیپلم مجدد کنکور شرکت کنید میتونید .*

----------


## ffatemeh

یعنی همه دروس عمومی باید دوباره امتحان بدیم یا میشه اونا که نمره خوب گرفتیم بذاریم برا الان؟

----------


## elhameli

> *اطلاعات آپدیت امروز هستش و من حدودا 3 ساعت میشه از اداره آموزش و پرورش اومدم خونه .*


از تغییرات کنکور 1402 خبر داشتن ؟؟ 
 شما اطلاع دارید، کسایی که دیپلم هنر دارن، باید چی کار کنن ؟؟ امتحانات اون ها نهایی نیست !

----------


## _Joseph_

> از تغییرات کنکور 1402 خبر داشتن ؟؟ 
>  شما اطلاع دارید، کسایی که دیپلم هنر دارن، باید چی کار کنن ؟؟ امتحانات اون ها نهایی نیست !


*بله خبر داشتند
اگر دیپلم هنر دارید و میخوایید کنکور هنر شرکت کنید که مانعی نیست .
اگر میخوایید کنکور دیگر رشته هارو شرکت کنید باید سوابق تحصیلی دروس عمومی رو حداقل داشته باشید*

----------


## _Joseph_

> یعنی همه دروس عمومی باید دوباره امتحان بدیم یا میشه اونا که نمره خوب گرفتیم بذاریم برا الان؟


*ببینید سوال شما ناقصه 
دیپلم شما چیست؟
کنکور چه رشته ای رو میخوایید شرکت کنید؟
دیپلم تان را کی گرفته اید؟و نمراتتان چقدر است 

اینها همه در پاسخ سوال شما تاثیر گذار است* 
*اگر دیپلم دارید و بعد 84 هست . نیازی به امتحان دادن عمومی نیست 
اگر دیپلم ندارید باید بگیرید.
اگر قبل 84 هستید باید دروس عمومی را نهایی شرکت کنید 

اگر هم میخواهید ترمیم نمره کنید هر درسی رو خواستید میتونید ترمیم کنید. از یک درس تا همه دروس به انتخاب خودتون . 

*

----------


## Departed

دوست عزیزم خیلی ممنونم بابت توضیحاتت.
سوالی که دارم اینه که انتخاب رشته کنکور دی هم با کنکور تیر برگزار میشه؟ ایا حتما ترمیم باید قبل کنکوری که میخوایم بدیم انجام بشه یا ممکنه دی کنکور بدیم و خرداد ترمیم کنیم؟؟؟؟

----------


## elhameli

> *بله خبر داشتند
> اگر دیپلم هنر دارید و میخوایید کنکور هنر شرکت کنید که مانعی نیست .
> اگر میخوایید کنکور دیگر رشته هارو شرکت کنید باید سوابق تحصیلی دروس عمومی رو حداقل داشته باشید*


کسی که دیپلم هنر داره، امتحانات دروس عمومی چه در نظام جدید و چه در نظام قدیم رشته هنر؛ به صورت نهایی نیست، چطوری سابقه تحصیلی خواهند داشت ؟؟ 
مثلا کسی که دیپلم نظام جدید هنر داره، مجدد باید ی دیپلم دبیرستان هم بگیره برای داشتن سوابق تحصیلی دروس عمومی ؟؟

----------


## ffatemeh

> *ببینید سوال شما ناقصه 
> دیپلم شما چیست؟
> کنکور چه رشته ای رو میخوایید شرکت کنید؟
> دیپلم تان را کی گرفته اید؟و نمراتتان چقدر است 
> 
> اینها همه در پاسخ سوال شما تاثیر گذار است* 
> *اگر دیپلم دارید و بعد 84 هست . نیازی به امتحان دادن عمومی نیست 
> اگر دیپلم ندارید باید بگیرید.
> اگر قبل 84 هستید باید دروس عمومی را نهایی شرکت کنید 
> ...


قبل 84 هستم.مثلا نمره اون زمان 20 بوده.نمیشه همون نمره بذارن؟حتما باید باز امتحان بدم درسته؟

----------


## monina

سلام کسی که نظام قدیم انسانی فارغ تحصیل شده میتونه تطبیق نمره نظام جدید انسانی بزنه؟

----------


## کشلات

من سال ۸۵ دیپلم تجربی گرفتم..اون موقع فقط سوم دبیرستان نهایی بود...زبان انگلیسی ۲۰ شدم.دینی ۱۹ شدم.ادبیات ۱۷/۵شدم عربی هم۱۷/۵.تخصصی ها هم شیمی ۲۰  زیست ۱۹/۲۵    فیزیک ۱۹/۵     ریاضی ۱۹    زمین شناسی ۱۸/۵      حالا به نظرتون برای ترمیم معدل چیکار کنم؟

----------


## Seyyed.H

> من سال ۸۵ دیپلم تجربی گرفتم..اون موقع فقط سوم دبیرستان نهایی بود...زبان انگلیسی ۲۰ شدم.دینی ۱۹ شدم.ادبیات ۱۷/۵شدم عربی هم۱۷/۵.تخصصی ها هم شیمی ۲۰  زیست ۱۹/۲۵    فیزیک ۱۹/۵     ریاضی ۱۹    زمین شناسی ۱۸/۵      حالا به نظرتون برای ترمیم معدل چیکار کنم؟


والا این ترمیم نمی خواد ،برو حالش ببر .ما معدل زیر ۱۵ ها داریم غصه می خوریم

----------


## _Joseph_

> قبل 84 هستم.مثلا نمره اون زمان 20 بوده.نمیشه همون نمره بذارن؟حتما باید باز امتحان بدم درسته؟


*شما باید حداقل دروس عمومی را امتحان نهایی شرکت کنید.*

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام کسی که نظام قدیم انسانی فارغ تحصیل شده میتونه تطبیق نمره نظام جدید انسانی بزنه؟


*برای ترمیم نمره اگر قبلا ترمیمی نداشتید بله میتوانید 
اما برای دیپلم مجدد انسانی خیر*

----------


## _Joseph_

> من سال ۸۵ دیپلم تجربی گرفتم..اون موقع فقط سوم دبیرستان نهایی بود...زبان انگلیسی ۲۰ شدم.دینی ۱۹ شدم.ادبیات ۱۷/۵شدم عربی هم۱۷/۵.تخصصی ها هم شیمی ۲۰  زیست ۱۹/۲۵    فیزیک ۱۹/۵     ریاضی ۱۹    زمین شناسی ۱۸/۵      حالا به نظرتون برای ترمیم معدل چیکار کنم؟


*از نظر من شما نیازمند2 به ترمیم دروس عربی ادبیات هستید و با همین دیپلم میتوانید کنکور شرکت کنید
اگر هم خواستید میتوانید تمامی دروستان را ترمیم شرکت کنید.*

----------


## Shadowfien

سلام، من دیپلم نظام قدیم سال 95 دارم
میخواستم ببیتم میشه برای نظام جدید دیپلم هنر بگیرم ولی کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم؟، درواقع این مدلی دیگه فقط نهایی عمومی ها واسم مهمه

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام، من دیپلم نظام قدیم سال 95 دارم
> میخواستم ببیتم میشه برای نظام جدید دیپلم هنر بگیرم ولی کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم؟، درواقع این مدلی دیگه فقط نهایی عمومی ها واسم مهمه


*عجببببببببب
چرا میخوایید چنین کاری کنید؟؟
همون دیپلم تجربی بگیرید دیگه . اگرم دیپلمتون تجربی هست ترمیم کنید.
این چرت و پرتهایی که رسانه و کانالهای رادیکال میزارن که کنکور رو رشته های دیگر قرق خواهند کرد و کسی که میخواهد رتبه خوبی بیاورد برو انسانی شرکت کند و تجربی کنکور دهد تا تاثیر نگذارد دروس و ....... همه ش رو بزارید در قوطی و بندازید سطل آشغال

اینها تصور ذهنی شون از این حرفها کنکور 94 هستش که دروس عمومی و تخصصی هم در نهایی بود و هم کنکور .
الان عمومی حذف شده کلا . 
و تاثیر هم 40 درصد شده .
قطعا کسی که معدل بالایی دارد و سوابق اش تکمیل است برد خواهد کرد و رتبه اش بهتر خواهد شد . و قطعا کسی که معدل پایینی دارد و یا سوابق اش ناقص است ضربه خواهد دید و باید خیلی درصد بالا بزند کنکور را تا بتواند جبران کند .
قطعا کسی که اصلا نمره و وسوابق ندارد خیلی بیشتر ضربه خواهد دید و باید خودش را برای درصد کنکور ش پاره کند*

----------


## ali_12

سلام
دوستان کسی که قبل از 84 دیپلم ریاضی داره به نظرتون دیپلم مجدد تجربی بگیره به نفع نتیجه کنکوره یا فقط دروس عمومی امتحان بده؟؟
کدوم باعث بهتر شدن نتیجه کنکور میشه؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام
> دوستان کسی که قبل از 84 دیپلم ریاضی داره به نظرتون دیپلم مجدد تجربی بگیره به نفع نتیجه کنکوره یا فقط دروس عمومی امتحان بده؟؟
> کدوم باعث بهتر شدن نتیجه کنکور میشه؟


*دو راه دارید 
یا دیپلم نظام جدید تجربی بگیرید .
یا کنکور شرکت کنید و در خرداد و یا دی ماه دروس عمومی رو نهایی شرکت کنید تا سوابق اش برای سنجش ارسال شود.

طبیعتا اگر دیپلم مجدد بگیرید نمره دروس تخصصی شما و سلامت و بهداشت نیز در کنکور شما تاثیر گذار خواهد بود 
یعنی چه؟
یعنی اگر در کنکور درصد خوبی نتوانید کسب کنید و نمره شما در این دروس خوب باشد . رتبه شما را بهتر خواهد کرد و کمک کننده خواهد بود .
هر کدام را که میخواهید انتخاب کنید .
اگر برای رشته های خوب و تاپ و دانشگاه های تاپ هدفگذاری کرده اید بهتر است دیپلم مجدد تجربی بگیرید.
*

----------


## monina

ممنون ک جواب دادین  رفتم آموزش و پرورش شهرمون  گفت اره میشه ترمیم کرد برو مدرسه ثبتنام کن   رفتم مدرسه برای ثبتنام   گفت نه ما ثبتنام نمیکنیم نظام قدیم رو   باز رفتم آموزش و پرورش شهرمون چقد بالاو پایین رفتم  دلم میخاست اون وسط خودمو بکوبونم زمین گریه کنم   تا اخرش یکیشون گفت به واحد امتحانات بگین ک با اداره کل امتحانات کل تماس بگیرین برای اطلاعات بیشتر     اونم شمارمو نوشت گفت تماس میگیرم بهتون خبر میدم دو روز گذشت خبر نداد  تا خودم تماس گرفتم  گفت اره با اداره کل امتحانات استان تماس گرفتم گفته یه باید تطبیق انجام بدن یه ابلاغیه میدیم شما نامشو بنویسین به مدارس بدین  ( بعد من   یبار ک با مدیر بخش بزرگسالان صحبت کردم گفت نظام قدیم به هیچوجه تو رشته ی خودش نمیتونه ترمیم بزنه  مگر تغییر رشته؟!)) الان من موندم واقعا   یعنی  یه مشن بیسواد ربختن تو اداره آموزش و پرورش شهر ما  زورشون میاد با آدم صحبت کنن   شما ک اینجور میگین آموزش پرورش اینجور راهنماییم کرده    ازتون سوال میپرسم مگر شما منو راهنمایی کنین

----------


## _Joseph_

> ممنون ک جواب دادین  رفتم آموزش و پرورش شهرمون  گفت اره میشه ترمیم کرد برو مدرسه ثبتنام کن   رفتم مدرسه برای ثبتنام   گفت نه ما ثبتنام نمیکنیم نظام قدیم رو   باز رفتم آموزش و پرورش شهرمون چقد بالاو پایین رفتم  دلم میخاست اون وسط خودمو بکوبونم زمین گریه کنم   تا اخرش یکیشون گفت به واحد امتحانات بگین ک با اداره کل امتحانات کل تماس بگیرین برای اطلاعات بیشتر     اونم شمارمو نوشت گفت تماس میگیرم بهتون خبر میدم دو روز گذشت خبر نداد  تا خودم تماس گرفتم  گفت اره با اداره کل امتحانات استان تماس گرفتم گفته یه باید تطبیق انجام بدن یه ابلاغیه میدیم شما نامشو بنویسین به مدارس بدین  ( بعد من   یبار ک با مدیر بخش بزرگسالان صحبت کردم گفت نظام قدیم به هیچوجه تو رشته ی خودش نمیتونه ترمیم بزنه  مگر تغییر رشته؟!)) الان من موندم واقعا   یعنی  یه مشن بیسواد ربختن تو اداره آموزش و پرورش شهر ما  زورشون میاد با آدم صحبت کنن   شما ک اینجور میگین آموزش پرورش اینجور راهنماییم کرده    ازتون سوال میپرسم مگر شما منو راهنمایی کنین


اگر سوالی داشتید که در متن‌اشاره نشده بپرسید.

----------


## Harrison

نمره نهایی پیش دانشگاهی و سوم دبیرستان هر درس تطبیق میخوره با نمره دوازدهم همون درس؟ مطمئنید؟ با این حساب اگه نظام قدیم ترمیم کنه نمره‌ی ترمیمی‌اش باید جایگزین هر دو نمره‌ی نهایی پیش و دیپلم بشه؟

----------


## reza333

> اگر سوالی داشتید که در متن‌اشاره نشده بپرسید.


*سلام برادر دو تا سوال . من نظام قدیم 84 به بعد هستم  و دیپلمم ریاضی .

1- اگر بخام ترمیم معدل کنم برای کنکور 402 ، ایا باید حتما توی همین دی ماه امتحان بدم ؟ یه جا یکی گفت فقط دی باز بعدش یه مصاحبه دیدم گفته بود خرداد هم میشه . الان خبر دقیقش چیه ؟

2- اگر بخام دیپلم مجدد نظام جدید از رشته ی تجربی بگیرم ، باز هم مجبورم توی همین دی اقدام کنم یا میتونم بزارم خرداد دیپلم تجربی بگیرم ؟*

----------


## elhameli

سلام، برای دیپلم نظام جدید، باید به منطقه آموزش و پرورش نظام قدیم مراجعه کرد یا به منطقه دیگه ای از آموزش و پرورش مراجعه کنیم، ایرادی نداره ؟؟

----------


## senor

سلام
سوالی که واسم پیش اومده اینه که خب اگه من برم دیپلم مجدد تجربی بگیرم، جلوی نمرات دهم و یازدهم کد ۹۵ با علامت x میزنه (یعنی نمره نداره اما پاس شده)
حالا من اگه بخوام با این دیپلم که صرفا نمرات دوازدهم داره، سال های آینده در کنکور شرکت کنم چجوری میخوان سوابق دهم و یازدهم رو محاسبه کنن واسم؟
آیا محاسبه نمیشه و من ضریب های دهم و یازدهم رو از دست میدم؟
آیا اون موقع واسه دهم و یازدهم باید دوباره برم امتحان بدم؟
یا اینکه اصن واسه محاسبه تاثیر معدل، ضریب دروس دوازدهم اعمال میشه اما دهم و یازدهم صرفا تاثیر ضریب کنکور رو اعمال میکنن؟

----------


## monina

سوالم اینه ک نظام قدیم انسانی  میتونه ترمیم معدل انسانی انجام بده چون رفتم مدرسه میگفت نظام قدیم ثبتنام نمیکنیم

----------


## Departed

> دوست عزیزم خیلی ممنونم بابت توضیحاتت.
> سوالی که دارم اینه که انتخاب رشته کنکور دی هم با کنکور تیر برگزار میشه؟ ایا حتما ترمیم باید قبل کنکوری که میخوایم بدیم انجام بشه یا ممکنه دی کنکور بدیم و خرداد ترمیم کنیم؟؟؟؟


کسی نمیدونه :Yahoo (19): ؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> *سلام برادر دو تا سوال . من نظام قدیم 84 به بعد هستم  و دیپلمم ریاضی .
> 
> 1- اگر بخام ترمیم معدل کنم برای کنکور 402 ، ایا باید حتما توی همین دی ماه امتحان بدم ؟ یه جا یکی گفت فقط دی باز بعدش یه مصاحبه دیدم گفته بود خرداد هم میشه . الان خبر دقیقش چیه ؟
> 
> 2- اگر بخام دیپلم مجدد نظام جدید از رشته ی تجربی بگیرم ، باز هم مجبورم توی همین دی اقدام کنم یا میتونم بزارم خرداد دیپلم تجربی بگیرم ؟*


*سلام
**چه ترمیم معدل و چه دیپلم مجدد شما میتونید هم دی اقدام کنید. هم شهریور و هم خرداد 
هر مصاحبه ای غیر از این کذب هستش و از بی اطلاعی مسئولین بی ربط هستش .
متاسفانه کسانیکه مصاحبه میکنن اموزش و پرورشی نیستن و بیشتر از ارکان بالاتر هستن و ریز جزئیات اجرایی رو خبر دار نیستن و صرفا یه حرفهایی میزنن .
بنده همین امروز رفته بودم اموزش  از راه دور برای هزینه امتحانات و پرسیدم گفتن دی و شهریور و خرداد هست*

----------


## _Joseph_

*سلام پست آپدیت شد 
هزینه ها اضافه شدند.

**سوال3؟
هزینه های ترمیم نمره و دیپلم مجدد چقدر است؟؟
غیر از هزینه تطبیق که بالاتر گفته شد 150/000 تومان هست برای دیپلم مجدد و تطبیق نظام قدیم به جدید 
برای هزینه ترمیم نمره شما مبلغ 50000 تومان شهریه ثابت پرداخت میکنید. و هر واحد امتحانی نیز هزینه ای بالغ بر 45000 تومان پرداخت خواهید کرد 
برای دیپلم مجدد هزینه شهریه ثابت 90000 تومان و هزینه هر واحد امتحانی 45000 تومان خواهد بود.*

----------


## _Joseph_

> سوالم اینه ک نظام قدیم انسانی  میتونه ترمیم معدل انسانی انجام بده چون رفتم مدرسه میگفت نظام قدیم ثبتنام نمیکنیم


*بله میتونه . باید تطبیق بزنید به نظام جدید و بعدش ترمیم کنید.*

----------


## _Joseph_

> کسی نمیدونه؟


*بله ممکنه . شما میتونید دی کنکور بدید و خرداد ترمیم نمره کنید. 

تمام نمرات داوطلبین در مرداد ماه به سنجش ارسال میشه و تراز میشن نمرات با همدیگر.
بعدش هم یکی از کنکوری که انتخاب میکنید تراز میشن
با همدیگر رتبه شما رو مشخص میکنند و در شهریور هم انتخاب رشته میکنید.*

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام، برای دیپلم نظام جدید، باید به منطقه آموزش و پرورش نظام قدیم مراجعه کرد یا به منطقه دیگه ای از آموزش و پرورش مراجعه کنیم، ایرادی نداره ؟؟


*هر کجایی که درس خوندید باید تطبیق بزنند . بعدش از تطبیق زدن برای شما یک کارنامه تطبیقی صادر میشه و با اون کارنامه هر جایی دلتان خواست میتوانید برای امتحان نهایی دادن هر موقعی که خواستید شرکت کین.
اما تطبیق رو باید منطقه ای بزنید که از آن فارغ التحصیل شده اید*

----------


## monina

لطفا جواب سوال منم بدین  برای نظام قدیم انسانی ترمیم معدل انسانی هست؟ آموزش پرورش شهرمون میریم انگار دشمنی دارن با یه حالت عصبانی میگن نه نظام قدیم ترمیم نداره.  کاش شماره آموزش و پرورش شهرتون رو داشتم

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام
> سوالی که واسم پیش اومده اینه که خب اگه من برم دیپلم مجدد تجربی بگیرم، جلوی نمرات دهم و یازدهم کد ۹۵ با علامت x میزنه (یعنی نمره نداره اما پاس شده)
> حالا من اگه بخوام با این دیپلم که صرفا نمرات دوازدهم داره، سال های آینده در کنکور شرکت کنم چجوری میخوان سوابق دهم و یازدهم رو محاسبه کنن واسم؟
> آیا محاسبه نمیشه و من ضریب های دهم و یازدهم رو از دست میدم؟
> آیا اون موقع واسه دهم و یازدهم باید دوباره برم امتحان بدم؟
> یا اینکه اصن واسه محاسبه تاثیر معدل، ضریب دروس دوازدهم اعمال میشه اما دهم و یازدهم صرفا تاثیر ضریب کنکور رو اعمال میکنن؟


*ببینید تا کنکور 1403 که فعلا دوازدهم هستش . بعد اون هنوز معلوم نیست به چه صورت خواهد بود . احتمالا شما باید دم و یازدهم رو هم امتحان نهایی شرکت کنید. و یا راهکاری جدا برای شما در نظر بگیرن*

----------


## _Joseph_

> لطفا جواب سوال منم بدین  برای نظام قدیم انسانی ترمیم معدل انسانی هست؟ آموزش پرورش شهرمون میریم انگار دشمنی دارن با یه حالت عصبانی میگن نه نظام قدیم ترمیم نداره.  کاش شماره آموزش و پرورش شهرتون رو داشتم


*جوابتون رو دادم عزیز 
درست میگن نظام قدیم ترمیم ندارد . یعنی شما نمیتوانید دروس نظام قدیم و کتب درسی نظام قدیم رو بخونید و امتحان بدید 
شما دروس دوازدهم نظام جدید رو باید بخونید و امتحان بدید 
ولی چون شما دوزادهم نخوانده اید 
باید ابتدا دیپلم تون که سوم دبیرستان هست و پیش دانشگاهی رو تطبیق بدهید . تطبیق یعنی دیپلم سوم و پیش دانشگاهی شما مطابق با دوزادهم نظام جدید در نظر گرفته میشه و بعدش میرید دروس دوزادهم رو امتحان میدید.*

----------


## monina

ببخشید سوال زیاد میپرسم چون تو آموزش پرورش شهرمون هیچکی نیست جواب آدمو بده یا یه جوابی میدن آدم از دنیا ناامید میشه  هربار رفتم میگفتن نه نظام قدیم ترمیم نداره اینسری برم  بگم میخام تطبیق بزنم به نظام جدید ؟    حاضرم سختترین کار دنیا رو انجام بدم فقط پامو اونجا نزارم واقعا  هرچی میرم اونجا   برمیگردم حسابی گریه میکنم

----------


## monina

رفتم پیش  اون معاون بزرگسالان مثلا رییسشون از همه بیسوادترشون
همش میگفت نه نمیشه امکان نداره  بعد گفتیم تطبیق چی  گفت آرره تطبیق میشه از اول میگفتی تطبیق        تطبیق یا باید دیپلمت ناقص باشه یا تغییر رشته بدین؟   هرچی گفتم ک میخام تطبیق نمره انجام بدم  کلا از حرفام حالی نمیشد     اینقد گریه کردم   سه روزه هیچی درس نخوندم   تا ساعت ۱۱ ظهر هم میخابم  اصلا حالم خوب نیست  همش دعاشون میکنم

----------


## monina

چون میخام برای فرهنگیان بخونم و امسال اخرین سال شرایط سنیم هست    تو حالت برزخی موندم خدا نصیب هیچ محصلی نکنه

----------


## _Joseph_

> چون میخام برای فرهنگیان بخونم و امسال اخرین سال شرایط سنیم هست    تو حالت برزخی موندم خدا نصیب هیچ محصلی نکنه


*فرهنگیان فکر نکنم که ترمیم نیاز داشته باشه . کنکور رو خوب بدهید و معدل کلتون بالای 14 باشه اوکی هست برای قبولی فرهنگیان. 

درباره مسئولین هم شما باید برید اداره آموزش و پرورش منطقه قسمت امتحانات . بقیه جاهاش متوجه منظورتون نمیشن. 
قسمت امتحانات مسئولی رسیدگی به این کار هاست . حتما وقتی رفتید داخل ازشون بپرسید که امتحانات کجاست و برید همونجا سوالاتتون رو بپرسید و بگید نظام قدیم بودید و میخوایید ترمیم نمره انجام بدید با تطبیق به نظام جدید و یا دیپلم مجدد و ..... اونا راهنماییتون میکنند.*

----------


## paariisa

سلام منم ۹۵ دیپلم گرفتم ، شهریورش ریاضی و زیست و فیزیک و ترمیم رفتم . بازم خوب نشدن ، چی کار کنم ؟ دیپلم هنر بگیرم؟ احساس میکنم این کار خوبی نیست حق دیگران ضایع میشه . کاش لغو بشه . آخه چرا من رفتم ترمیم ؟ حتی هنوز آموزش پرورش شهرمون هم نرفتم .میترسم برم

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام منم ۹۵ دیپلم گرفتم ، شهریورش ریاضی و زیست و فیزیک و ترمیم رفتم . بازم خوب نشدن ، چی کار کنم ؟ دیپلم هنر بگیرم؟ احساس میکنم این کار خوبی نیست حق دیگران ضایع میشه . کاش لغو بشه . آخه چرا من رفتم ترمیم ؟ حتی هنوز آموزش پرورش شهرمون هم نرفتم .میترسم برم


*شما آخه چرا شهریور رفتید ترمیم ؟؟  حتی اونزمان ضرایب و ائین نامه هم نیومده بود 
**دیگه نمیتونید اون درس هایی که ترمیم کردید رو ترمیم کنید. دیپلم دیگری هم نگیرید . همون تجربی باشه بهتره چون دیپلم دیگه بگیرید سوابق ناقص اعمال میشه . و دنگ فنگ هم خیلی خیلی زیاد داره 
نباید ترمیم میرفتید وقتی که امادگی کافی نداشتید.
*

----------


## monina

فارغ تحصیل نظام قدیم بودین؟    چجوری شهریوذ نظام جدید براتون ترمیم انجام دادن؟   همون رشته ی خودتون ترمیم انجام دادین؟
بهترین گزینه اینه ک آموزش و پرورش اصلا نری چون بشدت ناامیدت میکنن از همه چی

----------


## paariisa

> *شما آخه چرا شهریور رفتید ترمیم ؟؟  حتی اونزمان ضرایب و ائین نامه هم نیومده بود 
> **دیگه نمیتونید اون درس هایی که ترمیم کردید رو ترمیم کنید. دیپلم دیگری هم نگیرید . همون تجربی باشه بهتره چون دیپلم دیگه بگیرید سوابق ناقص اعمال میشه . و دنگ فنگ هم خیلی خیلی زیاد داره 
> نباید ترمیم میرفتید وقتی که امادگی کافی نداشتید.
> *


سلام شهریور امسال نرفتم که ، شهریور سال ۹۵ رفتم ترمیم ، نظام قدیم بودم اون موقع

----------


## monina

الان تماس گرفتم دیگ نگفتم ترمیم نمره گفتم تطبیق نمره   گفتم فارغ تحصیل نظام قدیم میخام ترمیم نمره نظام جدید همون رشته خودمو انجام بدم گفت فردا  این مدارکارو بیار تا برات انجام بدیم  دعا کنین ک جور بشه   نذر کردم

----------


## paariisa

> فارغ تحصیل نظام قدیم بودین؟    چجوری شهریوذ نظام جدید براتون ترمیم انجام دادن؟   همون رشته ی خودتون ترمیم انجام دادین؟
> بهترین گزینه اینه ک آموزش و پرورش اصلا نری چون بشدت ناامیدت میکنن از همه چی


سلام شهریور ۹۵ ترمیم رفتم . اره از آموزش پرورش میترسم بداخلاقن. والا سبطی و امرایی و کانال فانتوم که امید دارن به لغو . ببینم چی میشه ، باز خوبه چند سال پیش عمومیا رو نرفتم ترمیم . پیش دانشگاهی هم فقط ادبیات خوب دادم بقیه نمره هام بد شدن ، چون واسه امتحان نمیخوندم . پیش هم که میگن ده درصده و امکان ترمیم نداره

----------


## paariisa

> الان تماس گرفتم دیگ نگفتم ترمیم نمره گفتم تطبیق نمره������   گفتم فارغ تحصیل نظام قدیم میخام ترمیم نمره نظام جدید همون رشته خودمو انجام بدم گفت فردا  این مدارکارو بیار تا برات انجام بدیم  دعا کنین ک جور بشه   نذر کردم


منم احتمالا آخر ماه میرفتم آموزش پرورش ، ببینم چی میگن .

----------


## monina

من یه هفتش در به درم  دنبال این کارای  ترمیم معدل  همه میکفتن نمیشه رفتم مدرسه  گفت ثبتنام نمیکنیم نظام قدیم    دیگ    اینجا جوزف گفت بگو تطبیق با نظام جدید   الان زنگ زدم   گفتم نطبیق نمره گفت فردا  فلان مدارکا رو بیار  تا ببینیم چی میشه دعا کنین که جور    بشه       بخدا خیلی دردسر داره از الان بیوفت دنبالش مگر برای خرداد جور بشه

----------


## paariisa

> من یه هفتش در به درم  دنبال این کارای  ترمیم معدل  همه میکفتن نمیشه رفتم مدرسه  گفت ثبتنام نمیکنیم نظام قدیم    دیگ    اینجا جوزف گفت بگو تطبیق با نظام جدید   الان زنگ زدم   گفتم نطبیق نمره گفت فردا  فلان مدارکا رو بیار  تا ببینیم چی میشه دعا کنین که جور    بشه       بخدا خیلی دردسر داره از الان بیوفت دنبالش مگر برای خرداد جور بشه


چه مدارکی باید ببرم؟

----------


## monina

به اول این گفتگو مراجعه کن  یه عکس هست همون مدارک رو گفت

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام شهریور امسال نرفتم که ، شهریور سال ۹۵ رفتم ترمیم ، نظام قدیم بودم اون موقع


احتمالا برای شما دوباره فرصت ترمیم داده بشه

----------


## paariisa

> احتمالا برای شما دوباره فرصت ترمیم داده بشه


وای الهی آمین ، کاش اینجوری بشه ، خدا بزرگه . من هنوز یه درصد امید دارم لغو بشه . چند روز دیگه میرم آموزش و پرورش ببینم چی میشه خدا بزرگه

----------


## amir.h.h

سلام  اگر بخوای تجربی نظام قدیم رو به تجربی نظام جدید تطبیق بزنی تکلیف دوتا درس سلامت بهداشت و هویت چی میشه که نظام جدیدا امتحان نهایی دادن ؟؟ یعنی اون وقت باید اون امتحانارو شرکت کنیم؟؟


> احتمالا برای شما دوباره فرصت ترمیم داده بشه

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام  اگر بخوای تجربی نظام قدیم رو به تجربی نظام جدید تطبیق بزنی تکلیف دوتا درس سلامت بهداشت و هویت چی میشه که نظام جدیدا امتحان نهایی دادن ؟؟ یعنی اون وقت باید اون امتحانارو شرکت کنیم؟؟


نه . اونا رو ماتحان نمیدید شما

----------


## TheChernobyl

> نه . اونا رو ماتحان نمیدید شما


سلام داداش ی سوال دارم خدمتت
راستش من اصن حوصله ترمیمو امتحان نهایی ندارم
معدلمم قشنگ سال سوم و پیشی ک مهمه ر.یده
عارضم خدمتت حالا منی ک نخام قاتی داستان ترمیمو تطبیقو معدل شم مشکلی برام پیش نمیاد؟
یعنی فردای کنکور نمیگن تو نظام قدیمی بودی سوابقت ناقصه؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام داداش ی سوال دارم خدمتت
> راستش من اصن حوصله ترمیمو امتحان نهایی ندارم
> معدلمم قشنگ سال سوم و پیشی ک مهمه ر.یده
> عارضم خدمتت حالا منی ک نخام قاتی داستان ترمیمو تطبیقو معدل شم مشکلی برام پیش نمیاد؟
> یعنی فردای کنکور نمیگن تو نظام قدیمی بودی سوابقت ناقصه؟


*نه مشکلی پیش نمیاد 
فقط رتبه تون هم با عرض معذرت همون اتفاقی می افته که خودتون گفتید.* :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Kiarash1998

سلام
راجع به اینکه میشه یه سری دروس رو دی ترمیم کرد و یه سری دیگه رو خرداد اطلاعی داری؟ یا همه رو باید یه جا امتحان بدم؟
اون دو تا درس سلامت و بهداشت و علوم اجتماعی رو ما نظام قدیمی ها که میخوایم ترمیم کنیم ( نه دیپلم مجدد) باید امتحان بدیم؟

----------


## elhameli

کسی که مثلا دیپلم هنر نظام قدیم داره باید چی کار کنه ؟؟؟

----------


## parisa076

من دیپلم تجربی ۹۴ و پیش دانشگاهی رو ۹۵ گرفتم و قصد دارم امسال کنکور شرکت کنم،برای ترمیم معدل ممکنه راهنمایی کنید؟ما اون زمان زبان فارسی و زمین سال سوم داشتیم برای ترمیم این دروس چه درسایی رو امتحان میگیرن؟و ادبیات و دینی و فیزیک و زیست هم سال سوم نهایی بود هم پیش،اونارو چجوری میشه ترمیم کرد؟

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> من دیپلم تجربی ۹۴ و پیش دانشگاهی رو ۹۵ گرفتم و قصد دارم امسال کنکور شرکت کنم،برای ترمیم معدل ممکنه راهنمایی کنید؟ما اون زمان زبان فارسی و زمین سال سوم داشتیم برای ترمیم این دروس چه درسایی رو امتحان میگیرن؟و ادبیات و دینی و فیزیک و زیست هم سال سوم نهایی بود هم پیش،اونارو چجوری میشه ترمیم کرد؟


ساز و کار ترمیم معدل نظام قدیم اعلام نشده. 
مسلما برنمیدارن کتابای قدیم رو منبع طرح سوال قرار بدن

----------


## forum1402

سلام دوستان 
خواهشا راهنمایی کنید من سال 83 دیپلم گرفتم الان برای کنکور ترمیمم معدل یا دیپلم مجدد بگیرم لطفا کسی می داند راهنماییی کند

----------


## elhameli

زنگ زدم وزارت آموزش و پرورش، گفت هنوز برای ما مصوبه ای برای سوابق تحصیلی کنکور 1402 نیومده  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Dillon

Up

----------


## Tara_Z

سلام. روزتون بخیر. من یک سوال داشتم. اینکه من اصل دیپلمم، پیش دانشگاهیه که ازش انصراف دادم و بهم نمیدنش تا زمانی که یه رشته دیگه سراسری روزانه قبول شم و مدارکمو پست میکنن به این دانشگاه جدیدم. خب؟ ولی اصل مدرک پیشدانشگاهیمو دارم پیش خودم. و کارنامه ها و ریز نمراتمم دارم البته. با این وجود منو ثبت نام میکنن برای مثلن ترمیم؟ فارغ التحصیل 91 ام.

----------


## Nargesamiri

واسه كسي كه ديپلم فني نظام جديد ٦-٣-٣ هست بايد چيكار كنه؟؟������
اگر بخاد كنكور تجربي بدع بايد ديپلم مجدد تجربي بگيريم؟؟ يا ميشه فقط تطبيق داد؟
همه دروس عموميمون مشترك بوده بعضي هاش فقط امتحانامون نهايي نبوده بايد اقدام واسه ديپلم مجدد كنيم؟
به موسسه اي ك زير نظرشون هستم بهم گفتن فعلا هيچ اقدامي نكنين تا دفترچه بياد
اينحور كه الان كامنتارو خوندم يعني بايد چيكار كنم؟؟
اقدام كنم ؟اقدام نكنم تا دفترچه بياد؟

----------


## ali_12

دوستان من دیپلم ریاضی 80 دارم.به نظرتون دیپلم مجدد تجربی بگیرم یا فقط دروس عمومی شرکت کنم؟
با فرض گرفتن نمره های بالا کدوم بهتره برام؟

----------


## sajad_ha

[QUOTE=_Joseph_;1815530]

*آیا بعد از اخذ دیپلم مجدد میتوانم برای ترمیم نمرات ان دیپلم جدید اقدام کنم؟
**بلی ، شما بعد از اخذ دیپلم و گرفتن نمره قبولی در دروس  در رشته ای که مد نظر دارید میتوانید یکبار برای ترمیم نمراتی که نمره شان باب میل شما نیست اقدام کنید. توجه نمایید ترمیم نمره فقط یکبار برای هر درس امکان پذیر است 
*
*آیا میتوانم در اخذ دیپلم مجدد تمام واحد های درسی رو یا قسمتی از انها را امتحان دهم؟
**بلی، شما میتوانید در یک نوبت همه دروس و یا دروسی که مد نظر دارید را امتحان شرکت کنید. 
*
ژوزف جان پس ترمیم هر درس یکبار هست ولی می تونیم فرآیند ترمیم رو در مثلا در دی و خرداد انجام بدیم(مثل اخذ واحدها در دیپلم مجدد)؟درسته دیگه!

----------


## Nill77

> *سلام،سلام
> در این تاپیک میخوام کامل براتون شرح بدم که برای اخذ دیپلم مجدد رشته مغایر چه کارهایی و چه مدارکی نیاز دارید و به کدام بخش ها باید مراجعه کنید.**
> 
> 
> **اول از همه چند سوال عمومی
> *
> *دیپلم مجدد چیست؟
> **دیپلم مجدد مدرکی است که در هر رشته ای که مایل باشید میتوانید با امتحان دادن دروس اخر سال دبیرستان همان رشته ان را اخذ کنید.
> 
> ...


سلام 
ببخشید میخواستم بپرسم که آیا شما دقیقا مطمئن هستین که جهت گرفتن دیپلم مجدد باید در تمامی امتحانات نهایی پایه دوازدهم شرکت کنیم؟
چون من شنیدم دروس مشترک تطبیق میخورن و فقط دروس غیر مشترک رو مجاز هستیم به امتحان دادن و برای دروس مشترک. همان نمره دیپلم قبلی لحاظ میشه و این کاملا به ضرره
لطفا اگر اطلاع دارید ممنون میشم توضیح بدید، سپاس

----------


## mhdi12we

سلام بنده دیپلم کاردانش جدید دارم و دانشجوی پیام نور هستم میخوام در کنکور ۴۰۲ شرکت کنم آیا با معافیت تحصیلی دانشجویی میشه دیپلم مجدد تجربی دریافت کرد چون سربازی نرفتم و کارت پایان خدمت ندارم ممنون میشم جواب بدید

----------


## serendipity21

> *سلام،سلام
> در این تاپیک میخوام کامل براتون شرح بدم که برای اخذ دیپلم مجدد رشته مغایر چه کارهایی و چه مدارکی نیاز دارید و به کدام بخش ها باید مراجعه کنید.**
> 
> 
> **اول از همه چند سوال عمومی
> *
> *دیپلم مجدد چیست؟
> **دیپلم مجدد مدرکی است که در هر رشته ای که مایل باشید میتوانید با امتحان دادن دروس اخر سال دبیرستان همان رشته ان را اخذ کنید.
> 
> ...


برای تطبیق ۵۰ هزار تومن میگیرن نه ۱۵۰ هزار تومن

----------


## NiLQwoV

یه چیزی رو من نفهمیدم 
یعنی همه دروس از جمله عمومی رو باید امتحان بدم ؟
یا میتونم تطبیق بدم؟

----------


## LEA

> یه چیزی رو من نفهمیدم 
> یعنی همه دروس از جمله عمومی رو باید امتحان بدم ؟
> یا میتونم تطبیق بدم؟


نه تطبیق باید بدی

یعنی غیر مشترکها

نه همه رو

----------


## NiLQwoV

> نه تطبیق باید بدی
> 
> یعنی غیر مشترکها
> 
> نه همه رو


خب من نمرات عمومی م خوب نیست 
یعنی نمیتونم همه رو شرکت کنم؟

----------


## LEA

> خب من نمرات عمومی م خوب نیست 
> یعنی نمیتونم همه رو شرکت کنم؟


چرا همه رو میتونی شرکت کنی

اونا میشن ترمیم و اگه بالاتر باشن برات اثر میدن


غیر مشترکها هم نمره اتو اثر میدن

بری بزرگسالان میگن بهت

یه تماس هم با اموزش و پرورش بگیر یا حضورا برو

----------


## NiLQwoV

> چرا همه رو میتونی شرکت کنی
> 
> اونا میشن ترمیم و اگه بالاتر باشن برات اثر میدن
> 
> 
> غیر مشترکها هم نمره اتو اثر میدن
> 
> بری بزرگسالان میگن بهت
> 
> یه تماس هم با اموزش و پرورش بگیر یا حضورا برو


آیا میتوانم تطابق دروس بدهم و فقط دروس مغایر را شرکت کنم؟
خیر شما باید تمام دروس ان رشته را یکباره و یا در چند نوبت امتحان شرکت کنید و تطبیق نمره از دیپلم برای دروس مشترک صورت نمیپذیرد

اوکی پس

----------


## LEA

> آیا میتوانم تطابق دروس بدهم و فقط دروس مغایر را شرکت کنم؟
> خیر شما باید تمام دروس ان رشته را یکباره و یا در چند نوبت امتحان شرکت کنید و تطبیق نمره از دیپلم برای دروس مشترک صورت نمیپذیرد
> 
> اوکی پس


 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): دیگه شورشو دراوردن

اولش ی چیز دیگه گفتن

الان تغییر میدن

برا پول بیشتره

وگرنه چ لزومی داره

اینقد وسواس دارن

تاسف بارن

----------


## NiLQwoV

> دیگه شورشو دراوردن
> 
> اولش ی چیز دیگه گفتن
> 
> الان تغییر میدن
> 
> برا پول بیشتره
> 
> وگرنه چ لزومی داره
> ...


نمی‌ذارن یه آب خوش از گلومون پایین بره

----------


## LEA

> نمی‌ذارن یه آب خوش از گلومون پایین بره


این عمومی ها رو برداشتن هم بازیشونه

تا درصد بیشتری و قطعی برای کسایی ک خودشون میخوان برسه

همه جا رو به گند کشیدن

----------


## NiLQwoV

> این عمومی ها رو برداشتن هم بازیشونه
> 
> تا درصد بیشتری و قطعی برای کسایی ک خودشون میخوان برسه
> 
> همه جا رو به گند کشیدن


من آرومم من فحش نمیدم

----------


## LEA

> من آرومم من فحش نمیدم


 :Yahoo (4): منم ارومم..همه چی خوبه..همه چی هم نرماله

----------


## Gord_Afarid

آپ

----------


## Pcstud

> آیا میتوانم تطابق دروس بدهم و فقط دروس مغایر را شرکت کنم؟
> خیر شما باید تمام دروس ان رشته را یکباره و یا در چند نوبت امتحان شرکت کنید و تطبیق نمره از دیپلم برای دروس مشترک صورت نمیپذیرد
> 
> اوکی پس


سلام. زمان تحصیل شما امتحان نهایی داشتید؟ برای کسانی که امتحان نهایی نداشتن میگفتن باید همه دروس رو امتحان بدن

----------


## NiLQwoV

> سلام. زمان تحصیل شما امتحان نهایی داشتید؟ برای کسانی که امتحان نهایی نداشتن میگفتن باید همه دروس رو امتحان بدن


سلام 
بله امتحان نهایی داشتم ولی خب نمرات دروس مشترکم خوب نیست (عمومی ها) میتونم اونا رو هم امتحان بدم؟

----------


## Pcstud

> سلام 
> بله امتحان نهایی داشتم ولی خب نمرات دروس مشترکم خوب نیست (عمومی ها) میتونم اونا رو هم امتحان بدم؟


زمان تاپیک برای مهر هست از اون موقع تا الان کلی تغییرات داده شده به اینا اطمینان نکنید مستقیما برید بپرسید. من خودم میخوام خرداد اقدام کنم ولی شنیدم میشه عمومی ها و مشترک ها رو ترمیم میزنید و دروس غیر مشترک هم امتحان میدید توی شیوه نامه هم همینطوری نوشته. حالا برای مطمئن شدن باز بپرسید

----------


## NiLQwoV

> زمان تاپیک برای مهر هست از اون موقع تا الان کلی تغییرات داده شده به اینا اطمینان نکنید مستقیما برید بپرسید. من خودم میخوام خرداد اقدام کنم ولی شنیدم میشه عمومی ها و مشترک ها رو ترمیم میزنید و دروس غیر مشترک هم امتحان میدید توی شیوه نامه هم همینطوری نوشته. حالا برای مطمئن شدن باز بپرسید


من ترمیم امسال ثبتنام کردم ولی نمیرم مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟

----------


## LEA

> من ترمیم امسال ثبتنام کردم ولی نمیرم مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟


 :Yahoo (21): نری دیگه فرصت ترمیمت سوخت میشه

----------


## NiLQwoV

> نری دیگه فرصت ترمیمت سوخت میشه


مائده مگه تو وضعیت منو نمیدونی 
ببین من واسه ترمیم دیپلم تجربی اقدام کردم اینطور ک گفته یه بار دیگه هم میتونم بعد گرفتن دیپلم ریاضی اقدام کنم واسه ترمیم معدل

----------


## high-flown

https://www.farsnews.ir/my/c/178066
دوستان در حد چند دقیقه وقتتونو نمی گیره لطفا حمایت کنید 
ما با مصوبه مشکلی نداریم مشکل ما با بخشنامه آموزش پرورشه.

----------


## LEA

> مائده مگه تو وضعیت منو نمیدونی 
> ببین من واسه ترمیم دیپلم تجربی اقدام کردم اینطور ک گفته یه بار دیگه هم میتونم بعد گرفتن دیپلم ریاضی اقدام کنم واسه ترمیم معدل


مطمئنی میخوای ریاضی شرکت کنی؟

عه؟برا دیپلم مجدد اینطوریه پس

خب اگه واقعا مطمئنی که مشکلی نیست نگران نباش دیگه

----------


## high-flown

https://www.farsnews.ir/my/c/178066
حمایت کنید در حد چند دقیقه

----------


## NiLQwoV

> مطمئنی میخوای ریاضی شرکت کنی؟
> 
> عه؟برا دیپلم مجدد اینطوریه پس
> 
> خب اگه واقعا مطمئنی که مشکلی نیست نگران نباش دیگه


آره  مطمئنم 
حالم بهم میخوره دیگه از تجربی

----------


## LEA

> آره  مطمئنم 
> حالم بهم میخوره دیگه از تجربی


 :Yahoo (4): عه

خب اوکیه

اما کنکور کی قراره بدی 

1403؟

----------


## NiLQwoV

> عه
> 
> خب اوکیه
> 
> اما کنکور کی قراره بدی 
> 
> 1403؟


یس 

پس دیگه مشکلی نداره ؟
میتونم عمومی هامو توی دیپلم ریاضی ترمیم کنم!

----------


## LEA

> یس 
> 
> پس دیگه مشکلی نداره ؟
> میتونم عمومی هامو توی دیپلم ریاضی ترمیم کنم!


 :Yahoo (4): مگه نمیگی میشه

چرا تردید داری؟

یه پرس و جو بکن

از اموزش پرورش

یا هم بخشنامه رو دقیق برو بخون

----------


## _Joseph_

> برای تطبیق ۵۰ هزار تومن میگیرن نه ۱۵۰ هزار تومن


*سلام خیای ممنون که اطلاع دادید . ولی از خود بنده 150 گرفتن برای دیپلم مجدد . شاید از ترمیم نمره 50 بگیرن . بستگی به دروسی که امتحان میید فکر کنم متفاوت باشه هزینه 
*

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام 
> ببخشید میخواستم بپرسم که آیا شما دقیقا مطمئن هستین که جهت گرفتن دیپلم مجدد باید در تمامی امتحانات نهایی پایه دوازدهم شرکت کنیم؟
> چون من شنیدم دروس مشترک تطبیق میخورن و فقط دروس غیر مشترک رو مجاز هستیم به امتحان دادن و برای دروس مشترک. همان نمره دیپلم قبلی لحاظ میشه و این کاملا به ضرره
> لطفا اگر اطلاع دارید ممنون میشم توضیح بدید، سپاس


سلام دیپلم مجدد = تمام دروس

----------


## TheChernobyl

> *سلام خیای ممنون که اطلاع دادید . ولی از خود بنده 150 گرفتن برای دیپلم مجدد . شاید از ترمیم نمره 50 بگیرن . بستگی به دروسی که امتحان میید فکر کنم متفاوت باشه هزینه 
> *


سلام داداش ممنون از خودتم ک اطلاع دادی :Yahoo (15): راستیئتش منم حضورن پرسیدم گفتن ترمیم درسی 50 تومنه ب عبارتی ترمیم کل دروس دوازدهم 500 درمیاد.درست میگی رفیقم دیپلم مجدده بالای یک شد خرجش فک کنم 1150

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام داداش ممنون از خودتم ک اطلاع دادیراستیئتش منم حضورن پرسیدم گفتن ترمیم درسی 50 تومنه ب عبارتی ترمیم کل دروس دوازدهم 500 درمیاد.درست میگی رفیقم دیپلم مجدده بالای یک شد خرجش فک کنم 1150


هزینه ترمیم فرق داره که هر درس 50 هستش 
من هزینه تطبیق دیپلم نظام قدیم به جدید رو گفتم که 150 گرفتن از من

----------


## TheChernobyl

> هزینه ترمیم فرق داره که هر درس 50 هستش 
> من هزینه تطبیق دیپلم نظام قدیم به جدید رو گفتم که 150 گرفتن از من


گرفتم داداش منم همینو گفتم

----------


## itzhosein

> هزینه ترمیم فرق داره که هر درس 50 هستش 
> من هزینه تطبیق دیپلم نظام قدیم به جدید رو گفتم که 150 گرفتن از من


سلام داداش ارادت
شما تطبیق انجام دادی الان وضعیت عمومی من توی تطبیق چجوری میشه؟ ترمی واحدی بودم

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام داداش ارادت
> شما تطبیق انجام دادی الان وضعیت عمومی من توی تطبیق چجوری میشه؟ ترمی واحدی بودم


*این دروس رو تطبیق میدن به نظیر دوزدهمشون و نمرات دهم و یازدهم هم Wave میشن برات و اگر دوزادهم رو پاس کنی اونا هم اوکی ان دیگه 
تطبیق به معنی در نظر گرفته شدن نمراتت نیست هااا باید بری امتحان بدی 
تطبیق ینی اینکه برات میزنن اغا جان زیست 3 اونزمان مطابق است با زیست دوزادهم این زمان . و میری زیست دوزادهم این زمان رو امتحان میدی*  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## itzhosein

> *این دروس رو تطبیق میدن به نظیر دوزدهمشون و نمرات دهم و یازدهم هم Wave میشن برات و اگر دوزادهم رو پاس کنی اونا هم اوکی ان دیگه 
> تطبیق به معنی در نظر گرفته شدن نمراتت نیست هااا باید بری امتحان بدی 
> تطبیق ینی اینکه برات میزنن اغا جان زیست 3 اونزمان مطابق است با زیست دوزادهم این زمان . و میری زیست دوزادهم این زمان رو امتحان میدی*


یعنی کلا یه بار باید همه رو از دم دوباره امتحان بدم؟

----------


## itzhosein

> یعنی کلا یه بار باید همه رو از دم دوباره امتحان بدم؟


فردا با باتوم فنری میرم اموزش پرورشو و مدرسه بزرگسالان همونجا رو روسرشون خراب میکنم

----------


## _Joseph_

> یعنی کلا یه بار باید همه رو از دم دوباره امتحان بدم؟


*اگر دیپلم مجدد بخوای بلی 
اگر ترمیم بخوای خیر*

----------


## _Joseph_

> فردا با باتوم فنری میرم اموزش پرورشو و مدرسه بزرگسالان همونجا رو روسرشون خراب میکنم


کمک خواستی به منم بگو میام

----------


## NiLQwoV

> کمک خواستی به منم بگو میام


آدرس بدین منم با دبه بنزین میام

----------


## itzhosein

> کمک خواستی به منم بگو میام


داداش ایتا و تلگرامو و اینا اک نداری ایدی بدی؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> داداش ایتا و تلگرامو و اینا اک نداری ایدی بدی؟


همینجا هماهنگ کنیم با بچه های انجمن بریم بریزیم مدرسه رو با خاک یکسان کنیم .

----------


## itzhosein

> همینجا هماهنگ کنیم با بچه های انجمن بریم بریزیم مدرسه رو با خاک یکسان کنیم .


نه حاجی سوال داشتم اگر مشکلی نداره برات پیام خصوصی بزن ایدیتو بده .رم راحت نیسی ولش کن.در هر صورت دمت گرم ستون
کلا با انجمن حال نمیکنم

----------


## _Joseph_

> نه حاجی سوال داشتم اگر مشکلی نداره برات پیام خصوصی بزن ایدیتو بده .رم راحت نیسی ولش کن.در هر صورت دمت گرم ستون
> کلا با انجمن حال نمیکنم


*نه حاجی چه مشکلی پیغام خصوصی میتونی بزنی . اگر برات باز نیست پیغام خصوصی بگو باز کنم برات .*

----------


## itzhosein

> *این دروس رو تطبیق میدن به نظیر دوزدهمشون و نمرات دهم و یازدهم هم Wave میشن برات و اگر دوزادهم رو پاس کنی اونا هم اوکی ان دیگه 
> تطبیق به معنی در نظر گرفته شدن نمراتت نیست هااا باید بری امتحان بدی 
> تطبیق ینی اینکه برات میزنن اغا جان زیست 3 اونزمان مطابق است با زیست دوزادهم این زمان . و میری زیست دوزادهم این زمان رو امتحان میدی*


داداش من امروز فهمیدم نظام سالی واحدی هستم نه ترمی واحدی 
احساس شاسگولی دست داده بهم خخ
داداش الان با توجه به اینکه سالی واحدی ام تو جوابی که دادی تغییری ایجاد نشده؟
من میخام فقط دروس تخصصی رو میخام ترمیم کنم 
دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی هم تجربی بود الان کنکور تجربی میخام بدم
ببخشید سرتم درد اوردم

----------


## Pcstud

> *این دروس رو تطبیق میدن به نظیر دوزدهمشون و نمرات دهم و یازدهم هم Wave میشن برات و اگر دوزادهم رو پاس کنی اونا هم اوکی ان دیگه 
> تطبیق به معنی در نظر گرفته شدن نمراتت نیست هااا باید بری امتحان بدی 
> تطبیق ینی اینکه برات میزنن اغا جان زیست 3 اونزمان مطابق است با زیست دوزادهم این زمان . و میری زیست دوزادهم این زمان رو امتحان میدی*


 اگه اینجری باشه که خیلی خنده داره :Yahoo (77):

----------


## itzhosein

> اگه اینجری باشه که خیلی خنده داره


بیشتر گریه داره تا خنده

----------


## itzhosein

> *نه حاجی چه مشکلی پیغام خصوصی میتونی بزنی . اگر برات باز نیست پیغام خصوصی بگو باز کنم برات .*


داداش من جایی خوندم نمرات پیش دانشگاهی سالی واحدی رو نمیشه ترمیم کرد درسته؟

----------

